# Dill pickle relish recipe



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

A few years ago I canned some amazing dill pickle relish and now I can't find the recipe I used. It was cucumbers that were shredded and onions with dill but no sugar (I've looked online for some recipes and have come across some with sugar but this one didn't have it) - but I can't recall what else. No tomatoes or other veggies but I'm thinking vinegar for sure. I don't remember if I cooked it or just filled the jars and canned. 

Does anyone have a dill pickle relish recipe similar to this to share?


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I do one that used chopped cucumbers, one third that amount chopped onion, 1 tsp dill seed to each 2 cups chopped veggies, put in kettle, add just enough vinegar water mixture (half vinegar half water) to just cover, simmer 20 minutes, put in hot jars and water bath 10 minutes If you like the mustard type relish like goes on hot dogs you can stir in prepared mustard to taste while it is simmering I also like to put a few chopped hot peppers in mine


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

*Dill Relish*


8 pounds pickling cucumbers
1/2 cup salt
2 teaspoons turmeric
1 quart water
1 pound yellow onions
1/3 cup sugar
2 tablespoons dill seed
1 quart white wine vinegar


Wash cucumbers, drain. 
Finely chop cucumbers in a food process or food grinder. 
Place chopped cucumbers in a bowl and sprinkle with salt and turmeric.
Pour water over cucumbers; let stand for 2 hours.
Peel and finely chop onions.
Drain cucumbers.
Rinse under cold water and drain.
Combine cucumbers, onion, sugar, dill seed and white wine vinegar in a large sauce pot, bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes.
Ladle hot relish into hot jars leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Remove air bubbles. Adjust 2 piece caps.
Process 10 minutes in a boiling water canner.
This recipe can be found on page 53 of the 100th Anniversary Edition Ball Blue Book(2009).

I would just omit the sugar


----------

